# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Deducibilità costi con carta di credito

## shailendra

Un mio cliente, agente di commercio, paga regolarmente il pedaggio autostradale con carta di credito.
Non ha però mai fatto richiesta di fattura. Ora, dato per scontato che in assenza di fattura non si può detrarre l'Iva, ai fini della detraibilità dei costi l'estratto conto della carta di credito può essere considerato un documento valido e registrabile?

----------


## iam

> Un mio cliente, agente di commercio, paga regolarmente il pedaggio autostradale con carta di credito.
> Non ha però mai fatto richiesta di fattura. Ora, dato per scontato che in assenza di fattura non si può detrarre l'Iva, ai fini della detraibilità dei costi l'estratto conto della carta di credito può essere considerato un documento valido e registrabile?

  A mio avviso decisamente no!  :Cool:

----------


## shailendra

> A mio avviso decisamente no!

  Eppure secondo me può essere considerato come un documento di spesa non valido ai fini iva, come le ricevute d'affitto, i bonifici per spese condiminiali, le assicurazioni di vario tipo... che cosa differenza l'estratto conto della carta di credito da questi documenti?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Eppure secondo me può essere considerato come un documento di spesa non valido ai fini iva, come le ricevute d'affitto, i bonifici per spese condiminiali, le assicurazioni di vario tipo... che cosa differenza l'estratto conto della carta di credito da questi documenti?

  Il fatto che l'e/c della carta di credito attesta semplicemente un avvenuto pagamento, ad esempio.

----------


## shailendra

> Il fatto che l'e/c della carta di credito attesta semplicemente un avvenuto pagamento, ad esempio.

  Anche una ricevuta d'affitto attesta solo un avvenuto pagamento

----------


## iam

> Anche una ricevuta d'affitto attesta solo un avvenuto pagamento

   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
no, casomai una ricevuta di bonifico per pagare l'affitto attesta il pagamento!!! 
(è come se volessi contabilizzare una spese sulla base di una fotocopia dell'assegno emesso)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche una ricevuta d'affitto attesta solo un avvenuto pagamento

  No ... attesta anche la natura del costo, ed è l'unico documento possibile che giustifichi la spesa.

----------


## shailendra

> No ... attesta anche la natura del costo, ed è l'unico documento possibile che giustifichi la spesa.

  Insomma, mi volete proprio smontare...anche io l'ho sempre pensata così, ma sulla settimana fiscale ho letto un articolo che mi ha fatto dubitare...bene, vuol dire che ho sempre fatto giusto fino ad adesso...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Insomma, mi volete proprio smontare...anche io l'ho sempre pensata così, ma sulla settimana fiscale ho letto un articolo che mi ha fatto dubitare...bene, vuol dire che ho sempre fatto giusto fino ad adesso...

  Numero? Del ? Pagina ? 
Possiamo sbagliare trutti, anche LSF !!

----------


## iam

> Numero? Del ? Pagina ? 
> Possiamo sbagliare trutti, anche LSF !!

  però anche io sarei curioso di leggere quest'articolo.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
ti prego dacci i riferimenti!

----------


## shailendra

> però anche io sarei curioso di leggere quest'articolo.... 
> ti prego dacci i riferimenti!

  Oggi sono a casa (ieri sera avevo 38 di febbre), domani torno in ufficio e vi farò sapere

----------


## shailendra

> però anche io sarei curioso di leggere quest'articolo.... 
> ti prego dacci i riferimenti!

  L'articolo l'ho letto sulla "Settimana Fiscale - Sistema Frizzera" - il n. 42 del 19 novembre, pagina 16 paragrago sulla "deducibilità delle spese" dice che 
"non essendoci, ai fini delle imposte sui redditi, obblighi documentali predefiniti, come invece avviene ai fini dell'iva (dove è obbligatoria la fattura per effettuare la detrazione), tutte le tipologie di documento che individuino, in maniera univoca, il soggetto che ha sostenuto il costo, sono tendenzialmente idonee a consentire la deducibilità delle spese. Ad esempio, posso considerarsi deducibili gli oneri riepilogati nell'estratto conto della carta di credito, purchè si tratti di spese inerenti e debitamente dettagliate dal relativo prospetto periodico (R.M. 5/10/1985, prot. 727)". 
Nel caso del mio cliente, ad esempio, essendo un agente di commercio, e siccome sull'e/c della carta di credito viene indicato il pagamento e la stazione pagante (tipo 6,30 stazione di milano est) se la stazione di riferimento fa parte dell'area di competenza del suo mandato, per me potrebero esserci i requisiti di inerenza e certezza del costo.
Certo, se mi facesse la fattura sarebbe meglio, ma certi clienti sono testoni...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Credo che la documentazione dei costi possa avvenire con vari strumenti, anche diversi dalla fattura che deve essere utilizzata, a mio giudizio, solo quando vi è l'obiettivo di recuperare l'IVA detraibile. 
Che sia così ne riceviamo conferma dal nuovo indirizzo dell'A.F. in materia di spese di ristorazione ed alberghiere per trasferte fuori sede di amministratori e dipendenti, che in un primo momento a seguito delle novità introdotte nel 2008, dovevano essere necessariamente ed obbligatoriamente documentate da fattura anche quando non c'era alcun interesse al recupero dell'IVA. 
Di recente quest'indirizzo è cambiato ed anche le ricevute fiscali, purchè intestate alla società committente e al dipendente o amministratore effettivo fruente sono state ammesse in deduzione come costo. 
Per cui, un bonifico bancario che reca come causale descrittiva: pagamento di fitto ufficio, periodo Novembre 2010 non credo possa essere considerato indeducibile fiscalmente perchè non esiste la ricevuta (il proprietario è un privato) emessa dal locatore, perchè è la stessa lettera di addebito bancario che documenta, in maniera esaustiva, il costo della locazione dell'ufficio. 
Analoghi ragionamenti si potrebbero fare per altri tipi di costi. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ad esempio, posso considerarsi deducibili gli oneri riepilogati nell'estratto conto della carta di credito, purchè si tratti di spese inerenti e debitamente dettagliate dal relativo prospetto periodico (R.M. 5/10/1985, prot. 727)".

  Hai letto questa circolare ??
Dice proprio così ?

----------


## shailendra

> Hai letto questa circolare ??
> Dice proprio così ?

  Non ho trovato la circolare. Ho trovato una giuda emanata dall'ordine degli psicologi per i loro iscritti in cui veniva citata dicendo appunto che potevano essere dedotte le spese con carta di credito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non ho trovato la circolare. Ho trovato una *guida emanata dall'ordine degli psicologi* per i loro iscritti in cui veniva citata dicendo appunto che potevano essere dedotte le spese con carta di credito.

   :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

In effetti, la domanda alla lettera e) chiede *se sulla   base  della  citata  risoluzione  ministeriale  la  suddetta documentazione  e' da  ritenersi valida  per la deducibilita' dei costi  anche ai fini delle imposte sui redditi*. 
Il Ministero delle Finanze risponde:  
alla domanda n. 2 relativa:  *alla  validita'   della  documentazione  -  rilasciata  dalla societa' al professionista   che  ha   fruito  del  servizio,  da  cui risultano tutti gli  acquisti   effettuati  presso   gli  esercizi  convenzionati   (modulo-fattura  analogo   a  quello   utilizzato  per  le  prestazioni  connesse alla carta di  credito   aziendale)  -   ai  fini  dell'annotazione nelle scritture contabili  degli  esercenti  arti  e  professioni, ai  sensi dell'art.  19 del  D.P.R. 29 settembre  1973, n.  600 e, quindi,  per la deduzione delle spese dal  reddito di lavoro autonomo.*  
Replicando:   *In  merito a  quanto indicato sub 2), si precisa che le disposizioni  relative all'imposizione  diretta  non  prevedono,  ai fini  della deduzione  del costo della  categoria di  reddito cui lo  stesso inerisce - a differenza di  quanto avviene  per l'IVA   - particolari forme  per i documenti  da cui risultino i componenti positivi o negativi del reddito. Da  cio'  discende  che,  nella fattispecie  in esame,  la documentazione  che verra'  rilasciata dalla  societa' costituira' valido titolo per la  deduzione di   cui  trattasi   e   per  l'annotazione  nelle  scritture   contabili  dei professionisti,   di  cui   all'art.  19  del  D.P.R. n. 600/1973, sempreche',beninteso,   ne  ricorrano   i  presupposti  formali  e sostanziali, secondo i criteri   propri  della   materia  trattata,  presupposti  che,  nella specie, sembrano conformi ai criteri in questione*. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non sono proprio sicuro che il Ministero avesse davanti uno scontrino di carta di credito quando ha scritto questa risposta .....  :EEK!:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Assolutamente d'accordo Danilo, ma non c'è sempre un documento di spesa anomino come lo scontrino a fronte di un addebito con Carta Si. Non credo si può considerare anonima la lettera di addebito bancario che dice che sto bonificando il costo della locazione dello studio riferito ad un certo mese per sostenere l'indeducibilità del costo per mancata documentazione, semplicemente perchè non c'è la ricevuta tradizionale del locatore che potrebbe essere distante anche qualche migliaio di chilometri dal posto in cui è situato il bene locato. 
La R.M. ribadisce che in materia di imposte dirette non esiste un modello predefinito per documentare i propri costi, quindi qualunque documento (non lo scontrino certamente) che permette di identificare le parti tra le quali è intercorsa l'operazione deve ritenersi valido ai fini della deducibilità delle spese. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Assolutamente d'accordo Danilo, ma non c'è sempre un documento di spesa anomino come lo scontrino a fronte di un addebito con Carta Si. Non credo si può considerare anonima la lettera di addebito bancario che dice che sto bonificando il costo della locazione dello studio riferito ad un certo mese per sostenere l'indeducibilità del costo per mancata documentazione, semplicemente perchè non c'è la ricevuta tradizionale del locatore che potrebbe essere distante anche qualche migliaio di chilometri dal posto in cui è situato il bene locato.

  Non è anonima, certo, ma allora devo pensare che se un cliente fa un bonifico ad una persona consenziente  :Wink: , indicando una causale inerente la sua attività, per dedurre il relativo costo? 
Non dovrebbe esserci un documento firmato dalla controparte, che faccia da riscontro documentale al mio pagamento?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Scusa Danilo se inerente perchè mi dovrei porre tutti questi problemi ? 
Cosa richiedono le norme fiscali per l'esercizio della deduzione di un costo che: 
1) sia certo o determinabile in modo oggettivo; 
2) che sia di competenza secondo le regole che vigono per il contribuente in discorso (cassa o competenza); 
3) che sia inerente all'attività da lui svolta. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa Danilo se inerente perchè mi dovrei porre tutti questi problemi ? 
> Cosa richiedono le norme fiscali per l'esercizio della deduzione di un costo che: 
> 1) sia certo o determinabile in modo oggettivo; 
> 2) che sia di competenza secondo le regole che vigono per il contribuente in discorso (cassa o competenza); 
> 3) che sia inerente all'attività da lui svolta. 
> Saluti

  E anche questo è vero.  :Smile:

----------


## iam

Una casa editrice (assai gradita all'amministratore del sito) ha dedicato una pubblicazione (devo anche riconoscere ben fatta) alla documentazione contabile! 
Mo chi glielo va a dire?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una casa editrice (assai gradita all'amministratore del sito) ha dedicato una pubblicazione (devo anche riconoscere ben fatta) alla documentazione contabile! 
> Mo chi glielo va a dire?

  E noi stiamo qua a discutere, quando la Verità, il Verbo, è già stato scritto ?
Allora dicci di quale opinione è, riguardo questo tema ? Ops, pardon, allora dicci, chi di noi ha detto il vero ?

----------


## iam

> E noi stiamo qua a discutere, quando la Verità, il Verbo, è già stato scritto ?
> Allora dicci di quale opinione è, riguardo questo tema ? Ops, pardon, allora dicci, chi di noi ha detto il vero ?

  come al solito quando si affronta l'argomento lo si deve necessariamente spaccare nei tre binari... 
1) ai fini della deduzione IVA
2) ai fini della deduzione dal reddito
3) ai fini della corretta tenuta della contabilità 
Prima di leggere Enrico (che, un po' per il suo blasone, un po' per il suo affascinante modo di spiegarti il suo punto di vista riesce sempre ad insinuarmi il dubbio - anche se si trattasse della mia immagine riflessa nello specchio) ero di parere nettamente contrario. 
Ora mi riservo di approfondire un attimo la cosa e poi ti dirò la mia  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> come al solito quando si affronta l'argomento lo si deve necessariamente spaccare nei tre binari... 
> 1) ai fini della deduzione IVA
> 2) ai fini della deduzione dal reddito
> 3) ai fini della corretta tenuta della contabilità

  Qui si discute solo della 2).  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

Io sto dalla parte di Enrico ("mi piace vincere facile"  :Stick Out Tongue: ). 
Se un incasso non dichiarato ma risultante da un carta di credito è un ricavo accertabile, perchè la stessa voce non può essere un costo deducibile?

----------


## iam

> Io sto dalla parte di Enrico ("mi piace vincere facile" ). 
> Se un incasso non dichiarato ma risultante da un carta di credito è un ricavo accertabile, perchè la stessa voce non può essere un costo deducibile?

  Tanto per cominciare perchè la Cassazione a più riprese ha affermato l'indeducibilità di *fatture* con descrizioni generiche... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iam

> Sc3) che sia inerente all'attività da lui svolta.

  ... per esempio mi chiedo come si possa documentare l'inerenza di un costo dedotto esclusivamente da un importo addebitato in un estratto conto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
(tralasciamo per un attimo l'esempio del bonifico del fitto perchè in effetti tra gli esempi ho scelto il più discutibile essendoci "sicuramente"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  "a monte" un contratto registrato)

----------


## LANNA

La datata Risoluzione 727/85, concede la possibilità di dedurre il costo dall'estratto conto bancario a condizione  che sia però analiticamente dettagliato dal gestore della carta di credito, ma non sempre ciò avviene, e poi non è meglio "scrivere" la fattura piuttosto che compilare in modo dettagliato un modulo da inviare al gestore bancario da parte del venditore affinchè si abbia un dettaglio nell'estratto conto del cliente?
Io voto per la fattura, ci si detrae l'iva e vai sicuro anche sul costo, rilevi l'inerenza e la competenza.
Se il fisco obbliga ad avere l'originale della fattura, il fax o la fotocopia non vanno più bene, poi si dovrebbe accontentare di una specifica sull'estratto conto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io voto per la fattura, ci si detrae l'iva e vai sicuro anche sul costo, rilevi l'inerenza e la competenza.
> Se il fisco obbliga ad avere l'originale della fattura, il fax o la fotocopia non vanno più bene, poi si dovrebbe accontentare di una specifica sull'estratto conto?

  Non stiamo trattando di andare sul sicuro o meno, sennò sarebbe evidente che ha ragione chi sostiene che l'e.c. della carta non basta.
Per quanto mi riguarda, sto parlando restando sempre nell'aspetto teorico, in altre parole sto solo facendo una chiaccherata tra amici (sarebbe lo spirito per cui il forum è stato creato, tra l'altro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), come se fossimo in via Toledo..... Ovvio che se un cliente viene da me e mi dice di dedurre un costo perchè ha lo scontrino della carta di credito, io mai e poi mai mi sognerei di rassicurarlo e dirgli che non c'è problema: trovatemi un verificatore che non fa l'eccezione e ve lo pago oro !

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La questione della deducibilità di un costo sostenuto e documentato solo a mezzo carta di credito, apre lo scenario ad un altra questione: quali sono i documenti originari giustificativi che sorreggono una registrazione ?  
Mi vedo costretto a scomodare il prof. Zappa che nel suo trattato di ragioneria (1950) afferma _che i fatti amministrativi sono tutti quegli eventi della gestione che apportano variazioni nelle grandezze rilevate nel sistema scritturale_. Il sistema scritturale rileva come è noto variazioni che agiscono sul patrimonio e variazioni che agiscono sul reddito.  
Tali elementi, nel complesso, costituiscono la dinamica aziendale che intende convertire in cifre gli accadimenti seguendo opportuni metodi di rilevazione (Giannessi, 1979). 
Alla base delle scritturazioni ci sono _event - driven_ cioè eventi che inducono l'obbligo di rilevare un accadimento di gestione, tenendo conto degli effetti che produce sulle grandezze di capitale di funzionamento e di reddito. 
In altri termini, l'operazione di gestione viene ad evidenza contabile soltanto se e quando l'azienda emette o riceve: 
a) un documento che identifica quell'operazione;
b) il terzo con cui entra in relazione;
c) l'importo della transazione.  _La contabilità aziendale deve rilevare gli scambi monetari e creditizi che hanno interessato il sistema azienda e trarre da essi le informazioni sulle implicazioni economiche, finanziarie e patrimoniali che riguardano l'azienda medesima_.   
E' dalla corretta decodificazione e rilevazione degli effetti economico - finanziari degli _event -driven_ che dobbiamo trarre le informazioni su: costi, ricavi, crediti e debiti. 
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

Io che non ho le risposte, rilascio domande  :Smile:  
Contratto di affitto regolarmente registrato, canone 1.000 al mese. Ogni 5 del mese il locatario emette un bonifico di 1.000 al locatore. Lo considerate un documento provante il costo sostenuto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io che non ho le risposte, rilascio domande  
> Contratto di affitto regolarmente registrato, canone 1.000 al mese. Ogni 5 del mese il locatario emette un bonifico di 1.000 al locatore. Lo considerate un documento provante il costo sostenuto?

  Teoricamente sì; praticamente dico al cliente (professionista) che si deve far fare la ricevuta.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Io che non ho le risposte, rilascio domande  
> Contratto di affitto regolarmente registrato, canone 1.000 al mese. Ogni 5 del mese il locatario emette un bonifico di 1.000 al locatore. Lo considerate un documento provante il costo sostenuto?

  Per me è sufficiente per la deduzione fiscale del canone di locazione. Tra l'altro è la soluzione che adotto per la locazione del mio studio. Sarebbe un pò difficile per la proprietaria del mio studio portarmi le ricevute tutti i mesi visto che abita in un paese della provincia a quasi 100 Km. di distanza. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sarebbe un pò difficile per la proprietaria del mio studio portarmi le ricevute tutti i mesi visto che abita in un paese della provincia a quasi 100 Km. di distanza. 
> Saluti

  OT:
Basterebbe non pagarle un mese d'affitto .... sai come arriva di corsa !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## domenico9847

deducibilità costi locazione immobili 
volevo chiedere: ma se ho un contratto di locazione e non pago la locazione il costo e' cmq deducibile? il costo del professionista è costo indipendentemente dall'avere anche solo un estratto conto o una pro-forma. Immagino.
rebus: la deducibilità deriva dal contratto non dal documento. e poichè il canone annuale (seppur spesso si legge "...pagato in rate anticipate  il 5 di ogni mese...".
mah.
dall'accertamento l'ardua sentenza.
saluti

----------


## Roberto72

Se si tratta di imprenditori, il canone di locazione va per competenza indipendentemente dal pagamento, quindi il locatore che non riceve il pagamento, comunque paga le tasse, ed il locatario che non paga comunque deduce il costo. I professionisti invece vanno per cassa e quindi se incassano tasse e se pagano deducono (salvo immobili abitativi che vanno nel quadro rb).
Anche il costo di un professionista va per competenza (se il cliente è imprenditore) indipendentemente dal ricevimento della fattura o della proforma.

----------

